# كيفية ادراج صورة او لوجو على الاوتوكاد



## هانى عامر (1 مارس 2011)

احيانا نريد وضع لوجو شركة او صورة معينة داخل الاوتوكاد وبعد انهاء الرسم وحفظ الملف وكل شئ تمام نجد ان الصورة قد اختفت ومكتوب فقط مكانها امتداد الملف داخل الكمبيوتر 
فما العمل لتثبيت الصورة داخل الملف




جربت الكثير من المحاولات من ادراج صورة ثم عمل بلوك لهذه الصورة ولكنها لم تفلح 
محاولة اخرى حيث قمت بوضع الصورة داخل الملف وعمل كوبى منها داخل الرسمة الخاصة بى وايضا لم تفلح 




ارجو من الاخوة فى المنتدى خبراء الاوتوكاد مساعدتى فى هذا الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامر. (1 مارس 2011)

الأخ الكريم هاني .​ 
- إذا كنت تدرج الصورة إلى الملف من خلال الأمر Insert Image ، فهذا معناه ارتباط ملف الأوتوكاد بالملف الذي يحوي هذه الصورة ، بحيث أنك إذا حذفت الصورة من موقعها الأصلي على جهازك أو نقلتها إلى موقع آخر على الجهاز فلن يتمكن الأوتوكاد من العثور عليها ، وسيظهر بدلاً منها المسار الأصلي الموجود عليه الصورة كما حدث معك .​ 
ولكي تتغلب على هذه المشكلة فقم بنسخ ملف الصورة إلى نفس المجلد الموجود فيه ملف الأوتوكاد وفي هذه الحالة سوف يعثر برنامج الأوتوكاد عليها دوماً .​ 
- وهناك طريقة أفضل لآدراج الصور وتتميّز بأّنها تلغي الارتباط بين ملف الأوتوكاد والصورة ، بحيث تصبح الصورة عنصراً من عناصر ملف الأوتوكاد (كما يحدث عندما تدرج صورة في برامج Ms Ofiice مثلاً) .​ 
وكيفية هذه الطريقة هي أن تنقوم بنسخ الصورة (COPY) من أي برنامج معالجة صور (مثل برنامجPaint ) ومن ثم تستخدم Paste Special من برنامج الأوتوكاد ، وتختار منها الخيار( Picture MetaFile) .​ 
كما ذكرت سالفاً فإنك بذلك تضمن أن الصورة أصبحت جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الملف وانقطعت صلة الأوتوكاد بالملف الأصلي الذي يحوي الصورة .​ 
وأسأل الله لك التوفيق .​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 مارس 2011)

انظر الصور
http://www.2shared.com/file/txMbYKEm/_online.html


----------



## محمد فرزات (1 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هانى عامر (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ تامر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adham elmalah (1 مارس 2011)

elmalah


----------



## فالكون (2 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## saadibaiji (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed sodan (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اولا اريد ان اصلى واسلم على خير خلق الله سيدنا محمد ثم بعد جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على مجهودكم ولكن ملحوظة بسيطة من اخوكم فى موضوع اضافة صورة اولوجو لملف الاوتوكاد بدون ما تحتاج لمكانها او لاصلها على جهازك الاخ الكريم سندباد المساحة اشار بالطريقة لكن هناك خطوة قد نسيها الا وهى فى اخر صورة فى الملف الذى ارفقة يجب ان يغير الـ باس تايب (path type) وتجعلها




(no path )


----------



## عاطف مجدي (16 مارس 2011)

حافظ علي الصورة من المكان الذي ادرجته منها ولكن لو حذفت الصورة او نقلتها من مكانها ستحذف من الملف


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 مارس 2011)

الاخ الكريم ahmed sodan ممكن توضيح شوية


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (17 مارس 2011)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا للاخ تامر على اضافته


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (17 مارس 2011)

و بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور لجميع الاخوه


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## abohabib (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## ثعيلي (25 يونيو 2011)

ممكن مساعدة في نفس الموضوع من الأخوة الأعزاء
عند نسخ صورة من قوقل إرث ووضعها في الأتوكاد وعندي رسمة للمسقط الأفقي أريد إسقاط المسقط على الصورة لكن الصورة تظل في الأمام وتختفي الرسمة تحت الصورة فما الحل؟
جزاكم الله خيراً... ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 يونيو 2011)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fageery (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## تامر. (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ثعيلي قال:


> ممكن مساعدة في نفس الموضوع من الأخوة الأعزاء
> عند نسخ صورة من قوقل إرث ووضعها في الأتوكاد وعندي رسمة للمسقط الأفقي أريد إسقاط المسقط على الصورة لكن الصورة تظل في الأمام وتختفي الرسمة تحت الصورة فما الحل؟
> جزاكم الله خيراً... ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم



الأخ الكريم ثعيلي .

يوجد أمر في الاوتوكاد يتحكم في ترتيب عرض العناصر (بمعنى ما العنصر الذي يظهر فوق الآخر) .

الأمر : Disply Order
اختصاره : dr .

اختر العنصر ثم تحكم في ترتيبه بالأمر الفرعي : Front أو Back .

مع التحية .


----------



## osama31877 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي تامر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله في جميع المشاركين
​


----------



## hayderheart (3 فبراير 2012)

*الف رحمة على والديك اخ تامر حليتلي مشكلة مدوختني :77::75:*


----------



## talan77 (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبوتقي (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس هيثم العريضى (6 فبراير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zribi (9 أبريل 2012)

هانى عامر قال:


> احيانا نريد وضع لوجو شركة او صورة معينة داخل الاوتوكاد وبعد انهاء الرسم وحفظ الملف وكل شئ تمام نجد ان الصورة قد اختفت ومكتوب فقط مكانها امتداد الملف داخل الكمبيوتر
> فما العمل لتثبيت الصورة داخل الملف
> 
> 
> ...



استعمل la commande etransmit و سيقوم اوتوكاد بحفض كل شيء مربوط مع الفايل


----------



## zribi (9 أبريل 2012)

استعمل la commande etransmit و سيقوم اوتوكاد بحفض كل شيء مربوط مع الفايل


----------



## المهندس مدحت على (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

